
Thin, active invisibility cloak demonstrated for first time - ca98am79
http://media.utoronto.ca/media-releases/thin-active-invisibility-cloak-demonstrated-for-first-time/
======
jamesk_au
The published paper, which includes images, is available here:

[http://prx.aps.org/pdf/PRX/v3/i4/e041011](http://prx.aps.org/pdf/PRX/v3/i4/e041011)

